# Golf Membership in Chiang Mai



## Knuckles135 (Aug 22, 2013)

i am wondering if there are any golf clubs that offer annual membership fees instead of just daily fees.. this post was tried a few years back with no response...lol ? but surely some expats must play golf...??? any info appreciated..


----------

